# Korg NanoKontrol2 + Korg USB/MIDI drivers not working in Catalina? (SOLVED)



## nas (Aug 9, 2020)

Does anyone know if there's a problem with these under Catalina? I can't even seem to install the latest Korg USB / MIDI drivers and keep getting an "installation failed" message.

Anyone else having issues? 

I'm on Catalina 10.15.6 and LPX 10.5.1


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 9, 2020)

It _does_ work. Pardon me if I don't remember how I did it. However, I have 10.15.4 and LXP 10.4.8. It was a bit of pain meandering thru the arcane Korg site. It took me a while. Have faith... I got both NanoKontrol2 and NanoKeys2 working eventually. 

.


----------



## nas (Aug 9, 2020)

Jack Weaver said:


> It _does_ work. Pardon me if I don't remember how I did it. However, I have 10.15.4 and LXP 10.4.8. It was a bit of pain meandering thru the arcane Korg site. It took me a while. Have faith... I got both NanoKontrol2 and NanoKeys2 working eventually.
> 
> .



ok cool - thanks for letting me know that it does actually work. If you do later happen to remember how you did it , please do drop us a line!

Cheers.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 9, 2020)

Weird you post this as I ran into this issue a couple of days ago. You need to uninstall the Korg NanoKontrol software. Then restart computer and then it recognises it. You will need to also redownload the Korg Editor software


----------



## nas (Aug 9, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Weird you post this as I ran into this issue a couple of days ago. You need to uninstall the Korg NanoKontrol software. Then restart computer and then it recognises it. You will need to also redownload the Korg Editor software



Strange, I actually did that but it didn't work... perhaps I need to do it in the exact specific order you mentioned? Will give it another try. Thanks


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 9, 2020)

nas said:


> Strange, I actually did that but it didn't work... perhaps I need to do it in the exact specific order you mentioned? Will give it another try. Thanks



Yeah mine didn't work to start with so I definitely restarted the computer a couple of times. All I can say, is its definitely working because I was about to start raging on a biblical proportion at Catalina and life in general. Thankfully it worked.


----------



## nas (Aug 9, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Yeah mine didn't work to start with so I definitely restarted the computer a couple of times. All I can say, is its definitely working because I was about to start raging on a biblical proportion at Catalina and life in general. Thankfully it worked.



Yeah I pretty much hit that biblical proportions phase earlier today. 

Just one question, did you have an issue with the Korg Editor not seeing the NanoKontrol before? ... and then when you uninstalled and re-downloaded the editor it saw it again? This has been the case with me, the editor can't see the nanokontrol and it gives me some weird "failed to open MIDI port" message... or something like that when I try to initiate communication between the nanokontrol and the editor.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 9, 2020)

nas said:


> Yeah I pretty much hit that biblical proportions phase earlier today.
> 
> Just one question, did you have an issue with the Korg Editor not seeing the NanoKontrol before? ... and then when you uninstalled and re-downloaded the editor it saw it again? This has been the case with me, the editor can't see the nanokontrol and it gives me some weird "failed to open MIDI port" message... or something like that when I try to initiate communication between the nanokontrol and the editor.



Yeah, I had that too. Trying to remember exactly what I did. When the error message came up about ports, that's when I made sure that and the Kong editor was uninstalled. Then I unplugged the Nano Kontrol and restarted the machine. Once OSX was back again, I downloaded the latest Kong Editor, plugged in the Nano Kontrol and then it recognised it.

I found this link...

https://www.korg.com/us/news/2019/112902/


----------



## nas (Aug 9, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Yeah, I had that too. Trying to remember exactly what I did. When the error message came up about ports, that's when I made sure that and the Kong editor was uninstalled. Then I unplugged the Nano Kontrol and restarted the machine. Once OSX was back again, I downloaded the latest Kong Editor, plugged in the Nano Kontrol and then it recognised it.
> 
> I found this link...
> 
> https://www.korg.com/us/news/2019/112902/



Cool thanks for that.. yeah I was actually on the same link earlier but I'm going to try it in the order you mentioned and hopefully it will work. Fingers crossed.


----------



## nas (Aug 17, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Yeah, I had that too. Trying to remember exactly what I did. When the error message came up about ports, that's when I made sure that and the Kong editor was uninstalled. Then I unplugged the Nano Kontrol and restarted the machine. Once OSX was back again, I downloaded the latest Kong Editor, plugged in the Nano Kontrol and then it recognised it.
> 
> I found this link...
> 
> https://www.korg.com/us/news/2019/112902/




Well it looks like after I followed your procedure in the exact order you specified it worked! Thanks @jononotbono you saved me a lot of time and headache. 

Cheers!


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 17, 2020)

nas said:


> Well it looks like after I followed your procedure in the exact order you specified it worked! Thanks @jononotbono you saved me a lot of time and headache.
> 
> Cheers!



I’m glad my pain and suffering saved you some 😂


----------



## yiph2 (Feb 19, 2021)

OMG thanks for this, the nanokontrol is driving me crazy


----------

